# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Bubba what have you done?

## Rock river arms hunter

Hey folks here's what I'm Hoping to start as a going thread about rifles Bubba got to with the hacksaw and ruined perfectly good rifles with.

It doesn't matter if it's a milsurp rifle per se however It must be a rifle that has worth in it's original condition and Bubba has gone and removed parts or tried to "improve" a firearm like drilling Shell holders into the comb of a shotgun(yes I have seen Bubba even doing it via video).

This thread isn't meant as a name or shame and I'm fairly sure there's a few Bubb'd rifles in people's safes on here that they've tried to restore so also don't be afraid to show your handy restoration work on returning a Bubb'd 303 back to it a full wood glory.

Admin feel free to delete if you feel this is not the sort of thing you want it's just a case of seeing how people "experiment" with rifles.

To start it off here's one I saw today

----------


## Max Headroom

I'll see your Springfield 243 and raise you a straightpull bolt pistol



And an SKS having a very bad day.

----------


## Marty Henry

Impressive woodwork there.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Anything with a suppressor on it that isn't a .22. I've been casting about for a decent Brno Fox in .222 but every one I've seen so far has been owned by some young guy who thought it was a cool idea to cut the barrel in half and put a silencer on it.

----------


## muzza

My pursuit of aging , collectable .22 rifles has run into the same issue time after time . Dont people have any respect for history any more ?

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> My pursuit of aging , collectable .22 rifles has run into the same issue time after time . Dont people have any respect for history any more ?



You speak my mind good sir.

Usually the attempts of "improving" said firearm make it completely useless or worse.

Like painting a K98 Stock Baby Blue and chroming the metal work which I've had the misfortune of seeing.

After seeing that I was tempted to grab the bleach and pour it in my eyes hahahaha

God that was a bad one

----------


## csmiffy

> Hey folks here's what I'm Hoping to start as a going thread about rifles Bubba got to with the hacksaw and ruined perfectly good rifles with.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's a milsurp rifle per se however It must be a rifle that has worth in it's original condition and Bubba has gone and removed parts or tried to "improve" a firearm like drilling Shell holders into the comb of a shotgun(yes I have seen Bubba even doing it via video).
> 
> This thread isn't meant as a name or shame and I'm fairly sure there's a few Bubb'd rifles in people's safes on here that they've tried to restore so also don't be afraid to show your handy restoration work on returning a Bubb'd 303 back to it a full wood glory.
> 
> Admin feel free to delete if you feel this is not the sort of thing you want it's just a case of seeing how people "experiment" with rifles.
> 
> To start it off here's one I saw todayAttachment 100250


I see what you mean but in the case of an 03 springfield, back in the day it was the same as 96/98 mausers, p14/p17 enfields, 303's of all their types etc.
They were readily available and cheap to redo into something more appropriate especially if they'd had a hard life and were shot out.
If that 03 was in good original nick and you were to do that conversion now you'd be an idiot. Back then, not so much.
But I digress-yea there are a lot of bubba'd firearms out there and I am looking forward to see what pops up.
P.S. what nick is the 03 in?

----------


## gundoc

Hell, I could write a book on some of the bubba'd firearms I have seen come into my workshop over the years!  One of the most memorable was a Bayard single shot .22 from a West Coast possum trapper that came in for a misfiring problem.  The metalwork was pretty rough and the original stock was broken years before.  It had been 'restocked' with a totara fence post, shaped with an axe and an adze.  It still had moss and lichen over most of it and was shaped like a wedge.  The bore looked like the Strongman mine.  I felt sorry for the guy and sold him a Toz 17 in good nick for $50.  I binned his rifle but wish I had photographed it for future reference!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> I see what you mean but in the case of an 03 springfield, back in the day it was the same as 96/98 mausers, p14/p17 enfields, 303's of all their types etc.
> They were readily available and cheap to redo into something more appropriate especially if they'd had a hard life and were shot out.
> If that 03 was in good original nick and you were to do that conversion now you'd be an idiot. Back then, not so much.
> But I digress-yea there are a lot of bubba'd firearms out there and I am looking forward to see what pops up.
> P.S. what nick is the 03 in?



Best described as rough.

It's at H&F Dunedin if you feel like a restoration project?

----------


## tanqueray

Whoever did that to that K31 should be knee capped. Also, couldn’t agree more regarding the suppressing of classic rifles.
Saw a Brno Mauser in Guntraders in Hamilton last year which some hire-a-hubby level woodworker had made a stock for, could’ve been used as a doorstop such was the profile.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## tiroatedson

> Attachment 100256


Thats special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> That’s special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes yes it certainly is.

I've seen that on a group I admin on FB hahaha

----------


## timattalon

At least it looks like a "bolt on" adjustment that can be undone....

----------


## Cordite

> At least it looks like a "bolt on" adjustment that can be undone....


Yes, but once seen it can't be unseen... )-:>

Would look period correct with a Sten Mk 2 coathanger skeleton stock, but kick like a mule.

----------


## 6x47

In terms of functionality, that No.4 would be markedly improved by having a pistol grip that was actually grippable. The std one must have been designed only for holding it while you were running or about to bayonet someone..

----------


## csmiffy

If the 303 had a matching fore end it would probably look not too bad

----------


## Max Headroom

Feast your eyes.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Feast your eyes.Attachment 100263Attachment 100264Attachment 100265Attachment 100266


That top one is just special....loving this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanqueray

can you even close the bolt on that mosin?

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## northdude

Why do they call it bubba

----------


## Max Headroom

> Why do they call it bubba

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Feast your eyes.Attachment 100263Attachment 100264Attachment 100265Attachment 100266


Wow.

I mean I can't even begin.

It's like Bubba was doing his stash of breaking bad in the caravan and went to town.

I can't un see that.

Whilst we are enlightening people should we also educate them on what a Fudd is?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Wow.
> 
> I mean I can't even begin.
> 
> It's like Bubba was doing his stash of breaking bad in the caravan and went to town.
> 
> I can't un see that.
> 
> Whilst we are enlightening people should we also educate them on what a Fudd is?

----------


## Bill999

i mean Im a big fan of the shortening

I fucking hate paintjobs. 
BUT 
I love that both camo painted rifles iv bought have been cheep enough that an evening spent removing feels more like a labour of love for a poor mistreated girl

----------


## Dorkus

Interesting... I guess I would consider myself a bit of a Fudd then, except for the scorn or contempt bit - to each their own I say.

I definitely don't believe in the second amendment (not the current interpretation anyway). I use and have used lots of guns specifically designed to kill people, and while they are fun to shoot, I see no need to own one. I have plenty of bolt guns and shotguns, each serves a purpose and I have no intention of applying for any endorsements. 

I do not cast judgement on those who do. If you have a desire, coupled with a legitimate reason for sporting or pest control purposes and the correct endorsements then all power to you. I do not agree with the predominantly (although not exclusively) American mindset of "I need more, bigger and badder guns than everyone else to make sure I am safe from tyrant governments and gang-bangers".

Sorry I know no one cares what I think, and believe it or not I don't mean to start this thread in an inevitable downward spiral debate about MSSRs or the 2nd amendment. Just wanted to throw my 2c out there.

I'm hungry.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Feast your eyes.Attachment 100263Attachment 100264Attachment 100265Attachment 100266


Wow Max youve got some beauties in your cabinet allright cant wait to see the rest of the collection.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Interesting... I guess I would consider myself a bit of a Fudd then, except for the scorn or contempt bit - to each their own I say.
> 
> I definitely don't believe in the second amendment (not the current interpretation anyway). I use and have used lots of guns specifically designed to kill people, and while they are fun to shoot, I see no need to own one. I have plenty of bolt guns and shotguns, each serves a purpose and I have no intention of applying for any endorsements. 
> 
> I do not cast judgement on those who do. If you have a desire, coupled with a legitimate reason for sporting or pest control purposes and the correct endorsements then all power to you. I do not agree with the predominantly (although not exclusively) American mindset of "I need more, bigger and badder guns than everyone else to make sure I am safe from tyrant governments and gang-bangers".
> 
> Sorry I know no one cares what I think, and believe it or not I don't mean to start this thread in an inevitable downward spiral debate about MSSRs or the 2nd amendment. Just wanted to throw my 2c out there.
> 
> I'm hungry.




Free speech is what it is :-) I agree with you some of your points made  :-) 

Enjoy your lunch!

----------


## 223nut

Some of these must create instant deafness, those short barrels on a centrefire...

----------


## tanqueray

Why so many mosins? Stalin must be rolling in his grave.

----------


## Marty Henry

My 44 carbine is a flashbomb at night what would that pistol be like!

----------


## Max Headroom

> Some of these must create instant deafness, those short barrels on a centrefire...


You aint seen nuffink yet bro..

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Interesting... I guess I would consider myself a bit of a Fudd then, except for the scorn or contempt bit - to each their own I say.
> 
> I definitely don't believe in the second amendment (not the current interpretation anyway). I use and have used lots of guns specifically designed to kill people, and while they are fun to shoot, I see no need to own one. I have plenty of bolt guns and shotguns, each serves a purpose and I have no intention of applying for any endorsements. 
> 
> I do not cast judgement on those who do. If you have a desire, coupled with a legitimate reason for sporting or pest control purposes and the correct endorsements then all power to you. I do not agree with the predominantly (although not exclusively) American mindset of "I need more, bigger and badder guns than everyone else to make sure I am safe from tyrant governments and gang-bangers".
> 
> Sorry I know no one cares what I think, and believe it or not I don't mean to start this thread in an inevitable downward spiral debate about MSSRs or the 2nd amendment. Just wanted to throw my 2c out there.
> 
> I'm hungry.



What? What second amendment? Whose killing people? Did you post this on the right thread?


Actually the Springfield 1903 at the start doesn't count. Springfields were made into sporting rifles for decades, and by many company's including Griffin and Howe and Rigby in England.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Why so many mosins? Stalin must be rolling in his grave.



Because their the cheapest milsurp bolt rifle you can buy that's probably why :-) 

NYET RIFLE IS FINE COMRADE

----------


## 300CALMAN

I don't think it really matter what a firearm was made to do, they are still all potentially lethal. The rest is all emotional stuff.

On the other hand I think some of these were made for "Killing The Owner".  Or alt least give you a bath in burning powder.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Attachment 100288Attachment 100289


I'm guessing the accuracy on that sawn off double barrel would be pretty incredible...

----------


## jakewire

If the bad guy was at the wrong end of it in the same small room the accuracy would possibly be ok.

----------


## timattalon

> can you even close the bolt on that mosin?


Top one yes, bottom one no?

----------


## Max Headroom

Looks like a bubba special, but isn't. Can anybody identify this gun and it's history?

----------


## MSL

I believe it to be the Charleton automatic rifle, a classic

----------


## csmiffy

@MSL perfectly correct

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlton_Automatic_Rifle
https://www.forgottenweapons.com/lig...tomatic-rifle/

 @Max Headroom
NZ attempt to make a 303 machinegun with what have you. Typical #8 wire mentality
looks like it was basically successful.
Good example of a what would be called a steampunk design but it is actually a working firearm

----------


## bumblefoot

> I don't think it really matter what a firearm was made to do, they are still all potentially lethal. The rest is all emotional stuff.
> 
> On the other hand I think some of these were made for "Killing The Owner".  Or alt least give you a bath in burning powder.


I'm picking more than a few reconstructed wrists after firing that shotty pistol and pistol Nagant! I've never fired a Nagant; but aren't they meant to kick like a stag as a rifle? Let alone a pistol!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Steve123

The lever looks kind of ok-ish. Skeletor's double braked AK is wrong on so many levels though.

----------


## 223nut

@kiwi_greg how would the double brake work.... Something to experiment with  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gundoc

> Attachment 100323
> 
> Looks like a bubba special, but isn't. Can anybody identify this gun and it's history?


I have an original Charlton (the 'stick & string machine gun') in my collection.  They are hand-made and fitted but when properly set up are surprisingly nice to shoot on semi-auto.  Full-auto is a bit of a hit and miss affair, but the guns were only meant to be used as a semi-auto, full-auto being saved for 'emergency' according to the handbook.  Out of the original 1500 there are now only 10 left in the World.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I have an original Charlton (the 'stick & string machine gun') in my collection.  They are hand-made and fitted but when properly set up are surprisingly nice to shoot on semi-auto.  Full-auto is a bit of a hit and miss affair, but the guns were only meant to be used as a semi-auto, full-auto being saved for 'emergency' according to the handbook.  Out of the original 1500 there are now only 10 left in the World.


Do you ever shoot it or is it too rare for that?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## gundoc

> Do you ever shoot it or is it too rare for that?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Testfired only after some restoration work.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I have an original Charlton (the 'stick & string machine gun') in my collection.  They are hand-made and fitted but when properly set up are surprisingly nice to shoot on semi-auto.  Full-auto is a bit of a hit and miss affair, but the guns were only meant to be used as a semi-auto, full-auto being saved for 'emergency' according to the handbook.  Out of the original 1500 there are now only 10 left in the World.


Did they ever have more than a 10 shot mag?

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Marty Henry

Is there any way to tell if its NZ or aussie made, ive heard the the aussie ones were made by electrolux and were a bit less agricultural than the hastings made ones.

----------


## gundoc

> Is there any way to tell if its NZ or aussie made, ive heard the the aussie ones were made by electrolux and were a bit less agricultural than the hastings made ones.


All the production Charltons were made in NZ (Hastings) and are very 'agricultural' looking.  Electrolux in Aussie only made a very small number of prototypes and are distinguished by having a neat sheet metal shroud over the working parts.  The NZ Charltons were meant to have a purpose-built Bren style magazine which were ordered from Aussie but when they arrived they didn't fit without modification.  Consequently, the guns were issued with the standard 10 round mags until the modified mags were finished.  My gun is fitted with an original modified Aussie made Bren-style mag.

----------


## 40mm

> All the production Charltons were made in NZ (Hastings) and are very 'agricultural' looking.  Electrolux in Aussie only made a very small number of prototypes and are distinguished by having a neat sheet metal shroud over the working parts.  The NZ Charltons were meant to have a purpose-built Bren style magazine which were ordered from Aussie but when they arrived they didn't fit without modification.  Consequently, the guns were issued with the standard 10 round mags until the modified mags were finished.  My gun is fitted with an original modified Aussie made Bren-style mag.


I heard the majority of the guns built were destroyed in a warehouse fire, one went up for sale in palmy I think, about a year or two ago. would have been nice to take home!

----------


## gundoc

Yes, a fire at the Palmerston North racecourse in December 1944 destroyed 22 million Pounds worth of military equipment including all the Charltons (withdrawn from the Home Guard and replaced with Brens by then) except the small handful in reference collections and one with the inventor.

----------


## Marty Henry

I had the privilege of cleaning the one in the auckland museum along with a whole lot of other stuff back in the 80s with a bunch of guys in imas. I thought it was heavy, unwieldy and would be fired only as a last resort. A friend made a "non firing" replica that had pride of place in his lounge for many years.

----------


## gundoc

You might find this photo of my Charlton of interest.

----------


## sometimes1

Awesome  that’s pretty dam rear

----------


## 40mm

> Yes, a fire at the Palmerston North racecourse in December 1944 destroyed 22 million Pounds worth of military equipment including all the Charltons (withdrawn from the Home Guard and replaced with Brens by then) except the small handful in reference collections and one with the inventor.


Sad, but it does make the few left more interesting than they already were!

----------


## Max Headroom

Not a gun for lefties by the look of it. How far does that op rod travel rearwards when fired?

----------


## Marty Henry

Damn but thats nice shouldnt be in bubbas thread but in a thread on innovative answers to desperate shortages or something like that.

----------


## Ben Waimata

Can anyone give me a run down on the Charlton? Interesting for me, the story goes a guy on the third farm North of here was involved in developing some kind of autotmatic weapon during WW2. My grandparents mentioned hearing a lot of automatic gunfire during the war, but everyone just kept quiet about it. Maybe they used the farm as the test ground for the Charlton? Makes sense, we're only half an hour drive from Hastings. Anyone know if there was any research done on larger automatic weapons? The way I heard the story it sounded more like anti-aircraft guns, but I never heard any details. I haven't thought of this in years! Something went wrong by the way, the guy doing the testing had a limp for the rest of his life. I was told this was caused by a firearm explosion, no way to confirm it now. No one talked about it during the war.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Damn but thats nice shouldnt be in bubbas thread but in a thread on innovative answers to desperate shortages or something like that.


My bad.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Can anyone give me a run down on the Charlton? Interesting for me, the story goes a guy on the third farm North of here was involved in developing some kind of autotmatic weapon during WW2. My grandparents mentioned hearing a lot of automatic gunfire during the war, but everyone just kept quiet about it. Maybe they used the farm as the test ground for the Charlton? Makes sense, we're only half an hour drive from Hastings. Anyone know if there was any research done on larger automatic weapons? The way I heard the story it sounded more like anti-aircraft guns, but I never heard any details. I haven't thought of this in years! Something went wrong by the way, the guy doing the testing had a limp for the rest of his life. I was told this was caused by a firearm explosion, no way to confirm it now. No one talked about it during the war.


Google  "Forgotten Weapons Charlton LMG" Good article on it there.

----------


## Walker

There is or was one at the Auckland War Memorial museum. Apperently the new english director has closed the armoury as 'knowones intrested in old firearms"

----------


## gundoc

> Not a gun for lefties by the look of it. How far does that op rod travel rearwards when fired?


The distance of the plain rod between the cocking handle and the buffer unit (the normal travel length of a .303 MLE bolt).  Definitely not a gun for lefties.  As a right-hander I find the ergonomics bloody awful!

----------


## 40mm

> There is or was one at the Auckland War Memorial museum. Apperently the new english director has closed the armoury as 'knowones intrested in old firearms"


What a douche. They even tried to remove the reference to war in the name of the place.

----------


## Walker

I used to work there till about six years ago. Just couldn't stand the politics and pc crap anymore. Funny thing was at one point I was the only one with a 'c' cat with the rate people were coming and going in the place so had to be on hand any time firearms were moved or handled. A lot of stuff went back to the Army museum.

----------


## Cordite

> There is or was one at the Auckland War Memorial museum. Apparently the new English director has closed the armoury as "no-one's interested in old firearms"


Is that a close relation of the one who got a job mouthing off for the Police Union?

----------


## Max Headroom

Oh the cries of outrage....

----------


## Pengy

> Attachment 100386
> 
> Oh the cries of outrage....


The shadow looks like it is about to take a piss on the rifle...and rightly so

----------


## gundoc

That's OK.  Everyone knows the blue ones are inert!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> If the bad guy was at the wrong end of it in the same small room the accuracy would possibly be ok.

----------


## Cordite

> Attachment 100386
> 
> Oh the cries of outrage....


Hope that's no Cerakote NZ production...  but a great antidote for excessive narzi re-enactors.

----------


## Max Headroom

> 


Perfect for a gunfight in a phone booth.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## johnd

> I have an original Charlton (the 'stick & string machine gun') in my collection.  They are hand-made and fitted but when properly set up are surprisingly nice to shoot on semi-auto.  Full-auto is a bit of a hit and miss affair, but the guns were only meant to be used as a semi-auto, full-auto being saved for 'emergency' according to the handbook.  Out of the original 1500 there are now only 10 left in the World.


Would  not look out of place in a steam punk parade.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## gundoc

> Attachment 100470Attachment 100471


Oh yeah!  I have seen my share of those sorts of jobs.  They do it to save money and grizzle like hell when you neatly repair it and it only costs them twice as much as it would have to do it properly!

----------


## stevodog

> Attachment 100470Attachment 100471


hilarious....I would studiously avoid anyone who walked around with gear like that

----------


## Max Headroom

> hilarious....I would studiously avoid anyone who walked around with gear like that


I'd watch them from a safe distance. High potential entertainment value.

----------


## Max Headroom

You laugh or you cry. I choose to laugh.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Bubba went for a Tacticool Moist Nuggent.

----------


## tiroatedson

Ive heard of car Tyre and screwed into the butt being used as a recoil pad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Even Garands aren't safe....

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

What was a SVT 40 is now a semi auto 7.62x54 well..... call it as you see it

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 100256


HOLY SHIT......must have had one "hell of a set" to show that at the range........

----------


## Marty Henry

FFS what was wrong with it in the original cal?

----------


## Micky Duck

Ive owned more than one single barrel shottie over the years that has lived with a taped up forend...the flimsy wee catch that holds them in place can get weak...of in the case of my Bakail it has had lots n lots of hard use and abuse so wood to metal fit isnt what it once was....a turn of insulation tape solves all issues...oh and trying to find forestock of said shotgun in dark after dropping it when shooting one handed off side as driver does emergency turn in paddock isnt much fun...I did get the hare all the same.

----------


## Cordite

> Ive owned more than one single barrel shottie over the years that has lived with a taped up forend...the flimsy wee catch that holds them in place can get weak...of in the case of my Bakail it has had lots n lots of hard use and abuse so wood to metal fit isnt what it once was....a turn of insulation tape solves all issues...oh and trying to find forestock of said shotgun in dark after dropping it when shooting one handed off side as driver does emergency turn in paddock isnt much fun...I did get the hare all the same.


ET TU MICKE?

----------


## Max Headroom

> ET TU MICKE?


Mr Classical with your fancy allusions. :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

well it is a thread of bastardisations....... I believe you are quoting Julies Ceasar???? speaking to Brutis after being stabbed???

----------


## Micky Duck

anybody want to see a working redneck .12ga to .410 adaptor???? my engineer mate was horified that it had been used LOL

----------


## baronPolarbear

> anybody want to see a working redneck .12ga to .410 adaptor???? my engineer mate was horified that it had been used LOL


Yes please

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> anybody want to see a working redneck .12ga to .410 adaptor???? my engineer mate was horified that it had been used LOL


is it steel or plastic  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Max Headroom

> anybody want to see a working redneck .12ga to .410 adaptor???? my engineer mate was horified that it had been used LOL


Show us, you know you want to.

----------


## mawzer308

> anybody want to see a working redneck .12ga to .410 adaptor???? my engineer mate was horified that it had been used LOL


Go on Micky!

----------


## Micky Duck

ok kiddies DONT try this at home (unless you really really want to)
rightho....the short stainless steel thing that looks like a faarked up .12ga shell has a .410/.45 long colt chamber in it...you can purchase these off trademe,or turn one up on lathe in short time
as for the other.......piece of jack handle/pipe the right size,bored out arse of .12ga shell,right amount of packing to hold pipe in place...surprisingly it patterns very well.... now Ive got a proper one turned up with 12" barrel section this one is just kept for the zombie apocolipse LOL....
wasnt game to use a .45lc through the short one as it would be a waste...tried one through my 12" version the other day and it went bang very nicely,shell came out nicely and the projectile landed pretty much where it was aimed 20feet away...good enough for a bailed pig etc.

----------


## Cordite

You could also have a couple SMLE barrels turned to fit inside a 12 gauge s/s. Pretend you are the great white hunter on the Aarfrican plain.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## gundoc

Yep, the old Bostich staplers made good .22 RF firing mechanism, giving a full width strike like the Gevarm bolts.  I would probably have a slightly more robust barrel mounting though!

----------


## Bill999

I made a slam fire single shot out of cast plumbing fittings that all fitted together that looked more like a pipe bomb than a rifle
All things seemed as tho they would work, until it was confiscated by my father to never be seen again

----------


## Preacher

I bubba-fied a Crossman bolt action Co2 .22 rifle into a nasty lil thing.  

Mostly compromised of Ebay special parts.  Did fine sand bluing off of barrel etc. just for shit to do.

Cut stock down to retarded scale and added Chinas finest Acog.  Most expensive single item aside from weapon was probably the camo-form.

Slays Possums off deck or drive by one handed Rabbit/Hare.  Yeehaww

Unfortunately useful hunting range is about 20ft.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I bubba-fied a Crossman bolt action Co2 .22 rifle into a nasty lil thing.  
> 
> Mostly compromised of Ebay special parts.  Did fine sand bluing off of barrel etc. just for shit to do.
> 
> Cut stock down to retarded scale and added Chinas finest Acog.  Most expensive single item aside from weapon was probably the camo-form.
> 
> Slays Possums off deck or drive by one handed Rabbit/Hare.  YeehawwAttachment 100833
> 
> Unfortunately useful hunting range is about 20ft.


My Hero. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 40mm

seems a waste of paint right here....

https://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-c...7c2960f51a675e

----------


## timattalon

> seems a waste of paint right here....
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-c...7c2960f51a675e


Pulled auction.....what was it?

----------


## baronPolarbear

> Pulled auction.....what was it?


"Replica" m16 that was built out of a Stirling m16 stock and ar parts

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> Pulled auction.....what was it?


that takes the cake, those guys are thick'o

----------


## Rock river arms hunter



----------


## Rock river arms hunter



----------


## tanqueray

> Attachment 101301


That looks like something from Jesse James workshop.

----------


## Cordite

> Attachment 101299Attachment 101300Attachment 101300


Is that a MAC-11 made to look like a silenced Thompson M1928A1 that I see before me?

----------


## csmiffy

> Is that a MAC-11 made to look like a silenced Thompson M1928A1 that I see before me?


that would be a pretty good guess I reckon.
probably make it quite useful (relatively speaking). Need a big drum mag for the high rate of fire though.
Looked it up and 32 shots in 2 seconds. 
the 45, 9mm are up over 1000rpm with the 380 topping almost 1400

----------


## Cordite

> that would be a pretty good guess I reckon.
> probably make it quite useful (relatively speaking). Need a big drum mag for the high rate of fire though.
> Looked it up and 32 shots in 2 seconds. 
> the 45, 9mm are up over 1000rpm with the 380 topping almost 1400


Yes, in an enlightened society they would be sold to civilians in full auto mode ONLY.  Special forces and AOS would get the semi auto killer version.

----------


## 40mm

> Yes, in an enlightened society they would be sold to civilians in full auto mode ONLY.  Special forces and AOS would get the semi auto killer version.


DOes look like a whole lot of fun, I just watched the 2018 big sandy video on utube..... one day I might be so lucky to attend!

----------


## gonetropo

when i was young and stupid (about 10 or 11) i figured that if i glued a small rifle primer on the top of a 22 cal air rifle slug they exploded on impact. then i also worked out 3 drops of ether in the air chamber of the bsa meteor improved muzzle velocity out of this world.
the combination of the 2 led to the destruction of many a rat at the local private tip.
i can also testify that a rat shot with this smells like the apocalypse

----------


## Max Headroom

> i can also testify that a rat shot with this smells like the apocalypse


That's all kinds of awesome.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Cordite

> when i was young and stupid (about 10 or 11) i figured that if i glued a small rifle primer on the top of a 22 cal air rifle slug they exploded on impact. then i also worked out 3 drops of ether in the air chamber of the bsa meteor improved muzzle velocity out of this world.
> the combination of the 2 led to the destruction of many a rat at the local private tip.
> i can also testify that a rat shot with this smells like the apocalypse


Did it with a reversed pellet, with two match heads worth stuffed inside the skirt.  Imagine two match heads combusting under pressure in 1/1000th second.  Goes off on a brick wall as well as on a small light target.

Nice trick with the ether, sorry I haven't a spring air gun any more or I'd want to try it out.  Saw a guy on YouTube put some Vicks or similar into the back of a pellet to make it diesel.  There must be a list of stuff out there that you can get to diesel.

----------


## Cigar

Here is my first ever rifle - an air rifle I got as a a birthday present about 36 years ago.
My brother took it out after some rabbits and reckoned he dropped it barrel first into soft ground, but somehow this shattered the stock. He taped it up with packaging tape, and 30 or so years later it's still going strong - with the original tape! As they say, "if it ain't broke don't fix it", or should that be "if it's only a little bit broke don't fix it"?

----------


## Cordite

> Here is my first ever rifle - an air rifle I got as a a birthday present about 36 years ago.
> My brother took it out after some rabbits and reckoned he dropped it barrel first into soft ground, but somehow this shattered the stock. He taped it up with packaging tape, and 30 or so years later it's still going strong - with the original tape! As they say, "if it ain't broke don't fix it", or should that be "if it's only a little bit broke don't fix it"?
> Attachment 101404
> Attachment 101405


He heh.  Far be it from me to diss the good tape, but if you DO want to fix it, put some epoxy into the cracks.  Then drill holes across cracks and put in a long coarse-thread brass wood screws with some more epoxy on the threads. Tighten then cut head off screw and file flat.  Super strong repair and does not look bad having a wee spot of brass showing here and there.

----------


## Max Headroom

Bubba be messin' with the bullets as well.

----------


## csmiffy

@Max Headroom this is a more precise method of the same thing. One of several different types apparently.

Paco Kellys .22 ACURZR and NASTINOSE Rimfire Bullet Tool

----------


## Micky Duck

jeeez Max......even I do a betterer job of it than bubba does.....if you are going to doctor a .22lr projectile (or a subsonic .30 cal one ) at least do it properly.
they work very very well when done right. we were making power points for 10 years before winchester put them out....simple quick twirl with sharp end of 4" nail opened up cavity nicely.

----------


## baronPolarbear

Not my proudest moment. But luckily I got rid of it before I felt too guilty. Was a gecado single shot. Had a bulge in the barrel from a "mate" not realizing he had a squib load. Shortened and suppressed it and had to ghetto a scope into the side as it had no sights.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> Not my proudest moment. But luckily I got rid of it before I felt too guilty. Was a gecado single shot. Had a bulge in the barrel from a "mate" not realizing he had a squib load. Shortened and suppressed it and had to ghetto a scope into the side as it had no sights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


Oh that is a shame  :Sad:  was my very first rifle one of those! Shoots so well, even with a wiggly screw as a fore sight.... 2" steel plate @70m every day.... just have to aim over to the left or the right depending which way its been wiggling! Nice trigger too.

----------


## csmiffy

> Not my proudest moment. But luckily I got rid of it before I felt too guilty. Was a gecado single shot. Had a bulge in the barrel from a "mate" not realizing he had a squib load. Shortened and suppressed it and had to ghetto a scope into the side as it had no sights.


in that situation I cant really see the problem.
kept it working and people shorten the hell out of everything nowadays.

----------


## stevodog

> Attachment 100340Attachment 100341Attachment 100342Attachment 100343


these are what I've been looking for

----------


## csmiffy

And just because there were a bunch of them at the start of the thread for inspiration, I was at GC in chch yesterday and lo and behold there were a dozen or more mosin's.
have at it people.

----------


## Max Headroom

Are said Mosins being sold at Bubba prices??. Caint wreck 'em if I caint afford 'em.

----------


## john m

P14 all matching numbers


Rear sight cut in half



It must have been too heavy for the poor chap so the butt was hollowed out.

----------


## csmiffy

> Are said Mosins being sold at Bubba prices??. Caint wreck 'em if I caint afford 'em.


 @Max Headroom I don't know what is cheap for them but I would suggest not. Minimum 600ish @john m so they milled the rear sight ears off and then decided to shorten the flip up sight as they obviously needed that half an ounce removed more than the ability to lob rounds to 1800yrds or so lol. Just leave the thing
they cored the crap out of the stock.
I have a couple of bsa E model p14s plus an old stripped action that was almost finished as a net gun. Don't ask me now I got that

----------


## tetawa

> P14 all matching numbers
> Attachment 101795
> 
> Rear sight cut in half
> 
> Attachment 101796
> 
> It must have been too heavy for the poor chap so the butt was hollowed out.
> 
> Attachment 101797


That's for the emergency rounds plus a bit of car tube for starting a fire on the wet night out.

----------


## 40mm

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...02373d45016f9f

Garand wood set. Stripped of all its glory!

----------


## 2post

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1926816311.htm
Bubba has had a go at making blued/parkarized steel look like stainless steel with rust.

----------


## timattalon

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1926816311.htm
> Bubba has had a go at making blued/parkarized steel look like stainless steel with rust.


And I love the "original" front action bolt......Originally from a box of shit out the shed....

----------


## Cordite

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1926816311.htm
> Bubba has had a go at making blued/parkarized steel look like stainless steel with rust.


Not that I approve of bubba's misdeed in this case, but mirror polishing carbon steel is still better rust protection than bluing it.  Just did not go far enough.

----------


## csmiffy

Yup and he wants 2 fiddy for it.
at least the barrel is the original matching numbers one.

----------


## 2post

It amused me that he didn’t know the difference between stainless and sanded steel. In fact he has no clues about the gun at all. Take his FAL of him I say.

----------


## Max Headroom

This is a rifle for killin' shit in a redneck way. (For those days when they too hungover to throw a rock straight.) Any self respecting bubba be perfectly happy with it .

----------


## Cordite

> Yup and he wants 2 fiddy for it.
> at least the barrel is the original matching numbers one.


A special Mk III, a collectible main screw removable in the field by use of vulcanite prostethic teeth. Note the trigger screw is an early Phillips type -- I conclude it may be from a dispersed manufacturer in the Netherlands.

----------


## Max Headroom

> vulcanite prostethic teeth.


Whaaaa?

----------


## Cordite

> Whaaaa?


Vulcanite is a really hard rubber, and NZ Army supplied vulcanite dentures for kiwi troops (most were toothless as NZ soil is fluoride deficient).  The troops were unable to chew bread supplied to them at Gallipoli with their dentures.

I am looking for a pair of vulcanite dentures to go with my SMLE.  Anyone got a pair for sale?  I have medium size gums and if you need them I'm happy to wait until you die.

Click on image for link to British Dental Association article on vulcanite dentures.  Interesting stuff.  Honestly!  Even includes a dentist shooting someone dead over false teeth.

----------


## Magnus

https://trademe.nz/marketplace/sport...ing/1980018473

I had to post this as it had been talked about and deserves to be in the bubba files.

----------


## dannyb

Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 107150
> Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork


Well it's not hideous, it's got some way to get up to the hideous level. Think I'd have been happy for it's image to die with the auction.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Attachment 107150
> Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork


Whoaa! the lizard people have landed and are about to take over.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## timattalon

> Well it's not hideous, it's got some way to get up to the hideous level. Think I'd have been happy for it's image to die with the auction.


 @gadgetman I think that you need to take that back. The fact that his inspiration for a colour came out of a nappy of  a toddler that was fed curry shows he has a complete lack of empathy for others. He did not care about his toddlers dietary tract and he cares less about our eyes and the fact we cannot unsee such hideousness. It is though he bandaged it in a nappy and was surprised by the staining.

Just imagine the outpouring of anger if he had done this to a Ruger, or a Anshultz, or a Marlin. Brandisim has no place when this sort of treatment is happening....

----------


## kidmac42

> Attachment 107150
> Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork


That poor gun! What did it do to him that was so bad, that he had to go and do such a cruel thing like that to the poor bloody thing?

----------


## 2post

> That poor gun! What did it do to him that was so bad, that he had to go and do such a cruel thing like that to the poor bloody thing?


The rear grip looks like an Easter Island sculpture and the front grip looks like an elephant leg. I’m not going to open this thread again I find it too traumatic. Off to the “let’s talk about things thread”

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman I think that you need to take that back. The fact that his inspiration for a colour came out of a nappy of  a toddler that was fed curry shows he has a complete lack of empathy for others. He did not care about his toddlers dietary tract and he cares less about our eyes and the fact we cannot unsee such hideousness. It is though he bandaged it in a nappy and was surprised by the staining.
> 
> Just imagine the outpouring of anger if he had done this to a Ruger, or a Anshultz, or a Marlin. Brandisim has no place when this sort of treatment is happening....


The 'Karitane Gold' had not escaped my attention. Personally I'm more outraged that it is a JW-15 than a Ruger.

----------


## ihmsakiwi

A pistol club member with more money than talent decided to buy himself better scores by getting a Freedom Arms revolver.
For those who are not familiar with the Freedom arms revolvers ( I had both .22LR and a .357 Mag F.A's) these are the Anshultz's of the centre-fire revolvers. Built strong, line bored 5 cylinder, very fine tolerances that can handle loads that would destroy lesser revolvers these things are beautiful.
Well it didn't quite work out the way he was hoping and scores did not improve and when they came to go back on the market it was discovered he has filed down the front sights as he was apparently continually shooting too high!!

Some people shouldn't be allowed fine firearms.

----------


## TheWuce

Found these on tradem.

----------


## dannyb

Oh the for the love of humanity  :XD:

----------


## timattalon

> Found these on tradem.


That bottom one I would not really class as a Bubba. It appears t be a Mauser 98 barrelled action in which case that is a aftermarket stock. We have one of those in stock here. I agree they are not a pretty stock, but it will work The stock itself is pretty well made and fairly sturdy. I just dont like the idea of the scope being mounted to the stock, no matter how substantial the thing is secured to the action. On the upside it allows someone to fit a scope to the M98 without drilling and tapping an original action so while not original with the stock on, it can be undone.....

----------


## csmiffy

> That bottom one I would not really class as a Bubba. It appears t be a Mauser 98 barrelled action in which case that is a aftermarket stock. We have one of those in stock here. I agree they are not a pretty stock, but it will work The stock itself is pretty well made and fairly sturdy. I just dont like the idea of the scope being mounted to the stock, no matter how substantial the thing is secured to the action. On the upside it allows someone to fit a scope to the M98 without drilling and tapping an original action so while not original with the stock on, it can be undone.....


Yeah what he said. I was going to comment on much the same matter but Tim's gone way more in depth than I was going to.
tried to copy this one. A lot better than the bullpup lol

----------


## Marty Henry

A styer scout is on my wish list but i now wonder if i could make my own with some poly pipe a cheese grater and some epoxy filler.

----------


## bumblefoot

> A styer scout is on my wish list but i now wonder if i could make my own with some poly pipe a cheese grater and some epoxy filler.


I've got some cable ties here too if you need any......  :Wink:

----------


## TheWuce



----------


## Marty Henry

Well I must admire his woodworking skill.

----------


## TheWuce

I don't know if this counts but, yeah.

----------


## Tussock

> I don't know if this counts but, yeah.


This is what we all need to be on the look out for. Virgins with guns.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Steve123

> Attachment 113534
> Attachment 113535
> Attachment 113536
> Attachment 113537


Liking the Mosin

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## tanqueray

That last one looks very Baikal like, and the poor bastard who has to fire those recoiless rifles will probably die. There’s heaps of videos of those technicals with rocket launchers on them self imolating on launch too. Not sure how good those Syrians are at engineering.

----------


## Preacher

Ahhh classic HRE.    Habibi Rifle Engineering

----------


## Preacher

Probably still a better deal than one of these though

----------


## Max Headroom

> Probably still a better deal than one of these though
> 
> Attachment 113561


This would be hard to explain to ACC if it went off while you were wearing it.

----------


## GravelBen

> I don't know if this counts but, yeah.


At least its not a scary black gun (tm)  :ORLY:

----------


## Preacher

> This would be hard to explain to ACC if it went off while you were wearing it.


Depends, does Jihadist count as an occupation?

----------


## gonetropo

> Depends, does Jihadist count as an occupation?


think of what its like at jihadi training school: " now listen kids i'm only going to show you this once"

----------


## Max Headroom

> Depends, does Jihadist count as an occupation?


I guess it's a kind of temping....

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Preacher

Wow that last one is something else.  Come and take is an understatement

----------


## Barefoot

> I guess it's a kind of temping....


Are you saying it's part time.

----------


## 7.62

I think the dude on the RHS has an equal chance of dying from an armaments malfunction or gingivitis.

Who are these reputable looking young men anyway: Syrians, Houthis perhaps?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Are you saying it's part time.


More temporary than part time. Not much chance for promotion either.

----------


## ROKTOY

> More temporary than part time. Not much chance for promotion either.


Advertising campaign promotion "So, You want to go up in the world?"

----------


## Micky Duck

they are remarkably clean,not even a hair out of place...the teeth are at odds with rest of appearance.

----------


## Max Headroom

I was just now over in the thread Toby started titled "Slip on muzzle breaks",and found this absolute gem.
 @username who posted it originally, good spotting.

----------


## Mintie

Hahahaha I have just found this thread and read it all. Love it!

Im guilty of being a bit of a Bubba at times and there is some inspiration in here for me :p

----------


## mimms

I think this is too well done to be called "bubba":


Full story here: https://www.northeastshooters.com/xe...arning.179192/




> Attachment 100266


Bolt handle hasn't been modded to clear scope :facepalm:



> Attachment 113586


Not heard of speedloaders eh?

----------


## Max Headroom

> I think this is too well done to be called "bubba":
> 
> 
> Full story here: https://www.northeastshooters.com/xe...arning.179192/
> 
> 
> Bolt handle hasn't been modded to clear scope :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Not heard of speedloaders eh?


Bubba and all his kinfolk be all divorced from commonsense a looonngg time past y'all..

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## baronPolarbear

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...e4c245d838-002

----------


## timattalon

> they are remarkably clean,not even a hair out of place...the teeth are at odds with rest of appearance.


Just cos their missus does the washing and they shower, it does not mean they brush their teeth.......I know people in NZ like that ...Look real nice right up until they smile / breath....then you can taste the air and it ain't fun

----------


## muzza

The Middle East - a Land untouched by Modern Dentistry

----------


## muzza

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...e4c245d838-002


I have been guilty of packing up a scope that didnt have enough elevation , but thats taking bodging from a harmless pastime to a new artform

----------


## Bryan

https://www.trademe.co.nz/2537092780

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/2537092780


Probably more appropriate than What is is WHY?

----------


## timattalon

> Probably more appropriate than What is is WHY?


Well the nes I had were all very accurate.....But they were all very loud with the shorter barrel with muzzle flash you can spotlight from and they fitted a flash magnifier / loudner to it just for shits and giggles cos a mosin has "mild" recoil anyway.....

----------


## MB

Remember that rifle with the yellowish camo stock and forend grip on TM, I think it was a .22 of some kind. The questions section was gold. People asking if the seller could do custom work on their Sakos etc. Still makes me laugh! 

 :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

> Remember that rifle with the yellowish camo stock and forend grip on TM, I think it was a .22 of some kind. The questions section was gold. People asking if the seller could do custom work on their Sakos etc. Still makes me laugh!


Page 10 of this section  :Grin:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 107150
> Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork


What a honey! Mm mm!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Probably more appropriate than What is is WHY?


PrOfEsIoNaLlY bUiLt.

That truly is cancer in a rifle.

I bet there will be a few questions about that one shortly

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Whilst we are on the subject of lunacy...............America leads.

----------


## Max Headroom

Btw. the Lee Enfield is a WW1 tunnelers rifle.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 135272Attachment 135273Attachment 135274Attachment 135275Attachment 135276Attachment 135277Attachment 135278Attachment 135279Attachment 135280Attachment 135281Attachment 135282
> 
> Btw. the Lee Enfield is a WW1 tunnelers rifle.


That poor ‘Thompson’  - surely it’s just a concocted piss-take?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Btw. the Lee Enfield is a WW1 tunnelers rifle.


Nah it's a piss take, wouldn't the flash blind the tunneler? Especially with a load of cordite.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Nah it's a piss take, wouldn't the flash blind the tunneler? Especially with a load of cordite.


That's what it was described as.

I don't know one way or the other, but any firearm discharged in the dark would surely cause flash blindness.

I did read of a US army officer who tried to use an M16 in a Vietcong tunnel, and asphyxiated himself doing it.

----------


## csmiffy

> Nah it's a piss take, wouldn't the flash blind the tunneler? Especially with a load of cordite.


funnily enough I found an article about that exact same rifle only a couple of days ago and that is what it was suggested it was.
and yes they assumed the muzzle flash if used in a tunnel to be spectacular

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...nnelers-rifle/

----------


## 300CALMAN

> That's what it was described as.
> 
> I don't know one way or the other, but any firearm discharged in the dark would surely cause flash blindness.
> 
> I did read of a US army officer who tried to use an M16 in a Vietcong tunnel, and asphyxiated himself doing it.


Yes i thought the good old 455 Webly would be an obvious choice. The flash an blast from a short rifle would be one thing but as you point out the fumes would also be unpleasant.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> funnily enough I found an article about that exact same rifle only a couple of days ago and that is what it was suggested it was.
> and yes they assumed the muzzle flash if used in a tunnel to be spectacular
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...nnelers-rifle/


Actually the author seems to consider the results of their investigation "inconclusive" although there was a historical reference to a cut down SMLE used by a Canadian trenching unit. Apparently it had a front sight. Saying that it occurs to me that a rifle damaged by shell fragments or bullets would be a good candidate for this treatment and after you had fried/deafened/gassed yourself and the enemy it would make a fine club for hand to hand.

The author found reference to the use of small automatics (maybe .32 or .380?) which would probably be ideal in the confines of a tunnel.

----------


## csmiffy

Did some digging on the trench 303. There is a comment that they were used as an initiation device for lighting the fuse in something called a flash box.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Actually the author seems to consider the results of their investigation "inconclusive" although there was a historical reference to a cut down SMLE used by a Canadian trenching unit. Apparently it had a front sight. Saying that it occurs to me that a rifle damaged by shell fragments or bullets would be a good candidate for this treatment and after you had fried/deafened/gassed yourself and the enemy it would make a fine club for hand to hand.
> 
> The author found reference to the use of small automatics (maybe .32 or .380?) which would probably be ideal in the confines of a tunnel.


In the same article where I read about the officer with the M16, I also saw that a tunnel rat was using a .22 semi auto pistol. Less noise, flash and smoke I guess.

It wouldn't surprise me to find that the rifle above was tried as an option, and then put aside as being too brutal on the user.

----------


## Jewcati

I want to have a go with the first Mosin pictured. Or maybe watch someone else have a go...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chilli_Dog

They used cut down SMLEs for smoke launchers

----------


## ubique

Speaking of tunnel rifles. This might be the bugger you are referring to https://www.trademe.co.nz/2595248686

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Speaking of tunnel rifles. This might be the bugger you are referring to https://www.trademe.co.nz/2595248686


That is more like it.

----------


## Cordite

> Speaking of tunnel rifles. This might be the bugger you are referring to https://www.trademe.co.nz/2595248686


From the TM blurb:

In Skennerton's THE LEE ENFIELD
"During the trench fighting of the Great War, some SMLE rifles were cut down for use by the Tunnelling Companys. In 'Villiers-Stuart Goes to War', Brigadier-General W.D. Villier-Stuart in 1915 raised and took the 9th Battalion Rifle Brigade to France until they virtually ceased to exist as a fighting Regiment in September of 1915 because of the large number of casualties.
Villiers-Stuart records ...'when last in 'Y' Wood sector [Ypres] I had seen that the bombers were very much hampered by their rifles. I thought a lot about it and finally took a Salvaged rifle along to the Field Ordnance repair shop and got a conductor to cut it down to a 12-inch barrel, re-braze the foresight block and sight to the muzzle of that, and remove the backsight and bed altogether, cutting a 'V' in the bridge charger guide to replace it.
This made a very good close-quarter weapon and the nose cap being repositioned on the shortened fore-end meant that a sword [bayonet] could be fixed. I then had 10 more made and issued them to Officers for testing. We tried them on the butts and found them very accurate to 100 yds and made sure they would have been good at 200 yds as well.'
In the event, these shortened rifles were not developed any further because Villiers-Stuart states that, 'The American sawn-off shotgun* came along and was better for close-quarter fighting'.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## 300CALMAN

I know, crims did it but still. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Matt-P.Nth

Too much bloody time in lockdown decided to turn my 308 tikka into a long action DIY style (aka bubba as hell). Was too far gone before I realised my mistake. So 1 finishing nail latter and she’s good to go...... well that’s a crock as a 2 round magazine it’s going 100% of the time 90% of the time.

Sadly didn’t take a picture of the bolt stop needless to say it was working well until it wasn’t. Weakened it too much and the metal folded and smacked myself in the face in the process. Needless to say it’s got a gunworks bolt stop in there now.

Only have one more DIY gunsmithing job left and that’s bedding a rifle so standby for another addition if it goes tits up

----------


## northdude

do you do other peoples rifles i need some custom work done on mine

----------


## Matt-P.Nth

> do you do other peoples rifles i need some custom work done on mine


Your in luck



Just got my gunsmithing tools ready

----------


## kotuku

> Attachment 100288Attachment 100289


hands up i not be on the recoil end of either of these Mofos  this is taking stupidity to a whole new level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kotuku

> Attachment 107150
> Might as well immortalise it as that link will die when the auction expires, now to go gouge out my eyes with a fork


holy shit -that paint job -seems to have come from being put down the bog pan when someone sitting on same has OD'd on an extremely dubious white hot curry!
fuck that hot the fore end has started to sag and fall away!!

----------


## kotuku

> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


ya'd be buggered if you dropped it in a big electric puha crop -ya couldnt find the bastrd -if the cops did youd never want to own up youd die of embarrassment.

----------


## kotuku

ok like a good cathoilc boy must fess up -my old toz17.22 had a bloody stock fashined from stalins bloody walking astic and was about as crooked .
having a stirling M20 stock in the shed ,and being bored i managed to mate the Toz to it using some surplus aluminium ihad laying around .
GSPF has rifle at present still shoots sweet just looks UNUSUAL

----------


## northdude

id love to see it beauty is in the eye of the beholder

----------


## Ftx325

Here you go @dannyb...just for you mate.My SBL cowboy assault rifle with a leather fetish...

----------


## dannyb

> Here you go @dannyb...just for you mate.My SBL cowboy assault rifle with a leather fetish...
> 
> Attachment 149493
> Attachment 149494Attachment 149495


Oh bubba  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Oh bubba


 @dannyb what's with the banned on your title? 
Thought you must have played up and got the chop.

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb what's with the banned on your title? 
> Thought you must have played up and got the chop.


Nah it's just a joke mate, you can change your avatar title I changed mine to "banned"  :Grin:

----------


## Ftx325

Is my avatar title more appropriate now @dannyb ?

----------


## Finnwolf

> Ive heard of car Tyre and screwed into the butt being used as a recoil pad...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive got a section of Firestone Cavalino tyre as a butt plate/recoil pad on my Finnwolf!

(Smashed the factory butt plate on a rock while climbing in the Rangitata)

----------


## dannyb

> Is my avatar title more appropriate now @dannyb ?


Ideal  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Here you go @dannyb...just for you mate.My SBL cowboy assault rifle with a leather fetish...
> 
> Attachment 149493
> Attachment 149494Attachment 149495


Thats my kind of porn, I feel a stirring in the loins looking at that !!

----------


## csmiffy

Yeah. I actually don't mind it. Bit of everything in there. Not really classic and not straight out black gun stuff but the useful bits in the middle.

----------


## Ftx325

Not so bubba after all then maybe?
The little angled grip actually makes it a more natural angle for the wrist and helps pull the stock into the shoulder more firmly...and that makes all the difference when you pull the trigger with the recoil. The leather also helps with grip and just plain old feels nicer to hold....

----------


## 40mm

> Here you go @dannyb...just for you mate.My SBL cowboy assault rifle with a leather fetish...
> 
> Attachment 149493
> Attachment 149494Attachment 149495


Bring out the gimp!

----------


## gonetropo

oooh can you make them in latex ????  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## Ftx325

> Bring out the gimp!


Oh... you've seen my covid mask then... :Wink:

----------


## csmiffy

> Not so bubba after all then maybe?
> The little angled grip actually makes it a more natural angle for the wrist and helps pull the stock into the shoulder more firmly...and that makes all the difference when you pull the trigger with the recoil. The leather also helps with grip and just plain old feels nicer to hold....


I was actually looking at adapting one of those to my mossberg pump for the same reason.

----------


## Sasquatch

*Puke.*

----------


## Jewcati

> *Puke.*


This is the funniest thing I've seen all week. Who knew you could bubba a Little Badger.

----------


## Finnwolf

> *Puke.*



Not bad, the ‘evil black gun’ to have when you’re not allowed the real thing.

And some woke, do-gooder, pc, pollyanna type will still complain if they saw that little .22!

----------


## Bryan

This one is almost as bad:

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1c3a769874-001

----------


## muzza

that is just about the yardstick you use to measure bad .......

----------


## tiroahunta

Those two badgers are pretty special alright...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> This one is almost as bad:
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1c3a769874-001


I thought the whole point of the badger was small , lightweight, compact and then he sticks a scope on it big enough to sink a boat.....???????

----------


## gonetropo

> I thought the whole point of the badger was small , lightweight, compact and then he sticks a scope on it big enough to sink a boat.....???????


and so high that that the wire stock is a chin rest!!!

----------


## Finnwolf

> I thought the whole point of the badger was small , lightweight, compact and then he sticks a scope on it big enough to sink a boat.....???????


 But...but....but it looks so kewl and bad-ass!

----------


## 7.62

Wow! This guy has a huge future in custom stock manufacturing 

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=2BccM0LG

----------


## 7.62

Sights are badass too

----------


## timattalon

> Wow! This guy has a huge future in custom stock manufacturing 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=2BccM0LG





> Sights are badass too


Trigger guard needs work too........Sorry, Complete lack of trigger guard means this is unfinished....

----------


## JD300

> Trigger guard needs work too........Sorry, Complete lack of trigger guard means this is unfinished....



The link now says removed by administrator must have been very scary looking It upset Tardme.
What was it?

----------


## XR500

Yep, the black scary bot has shat its pants and issued a withdrawal notice. FFS!

----------


## Finnwolf

> The link now says removed by administrator must have been very scary looking It upset Tardme.m
> What was it?


My recollection is that it was a varnished wooden stocked bolt-action .22.
Maybe having a thumbhole stock might not have conformed with RetardMe ‘policy’?

----------


## vulcannz

> My recollection is that it was a varnished wooden stocked bolt-action .22.
> Maybe having a thumbhole stock might not have conformed with RetardMe ‘policy’?


There was something odd about the listing. It appeared as though it had been listed under a books section. I think the seller has done this with multiple items, possibly to avoid presenting an FAL number for a firearms auction?

----------


## Ftx325

> My recollection is that it was a varnished wooden stocked bolt-action .22.
> Maybe having a thumbhole stock might not have conformed with RetardMe ‘policy’?


perhaps the 4x2 he made the stock out of wasn't properly treated....

----------


## DavidGunn

> There was something odd about the listing. It appeared as though it had been listed under a books section. I think the seller has done this with multiple items, possibly to avoid presenting an FAL number for a firearms auction?


Unless things have changed recently one does not need a FAL number to sell firearms on Trademe...nor do you need one to answer questions on your listing but anyone asking questions must have one.

Edit...just listed a firearm and did not need to put up FAL, just had to tick a box that said i would only sell to someone with a FAL

----------


## dannyb

> Unless things have changed recently one does not need a FAL number to sell firearms on Trademe...nor do you need one to answer questions on your listing but anyone asking questions must have one.
> 
> Edit...just listed a firearm and did not need to put up FAL, just had to tick a box that said i would only sell to someone with a FAL


Granted but this fella by listing it under books is circumnavigating that as no FAL is required to ask questions or bid on items listed as books  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DavidGunn

> Granted but this fella by listing it under books is circumnavigating that as no FAL is required to ask questions or bid on items listed as books


Why should Trademe care, same fees if sold.

----------


## dannyb

> Why should Trademe care, same fees if sold.


 :36 1 5:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Granted but this fella by listing it under books is circumnavigating that as no FAL is required to ask questions or bid on items listed as books


You shouldn’t need a FAL to ask a question about a gun listed on T-M, you don’t need one to ask a question in a gun shop...

----------


## zimmer

> You shouldn’t need a FAL to ask a question about a gun listed on T-M, you don’t need one to ask a question in a gun shop...


Agreed, no argument. Go and tell Tardme. 

There's a guy listing wooden toy pistols and rifles (obviously look like toys) on TM and same deal, enter your FAL to ask question.
Mind you, I think the problem there is the lister. He has put his wooden toys in the wrong category.

----------


## csmiffy

> Why should Trademe care, same fees if sold.


 @DavidGunn remember this is the same organisation that did massive virtue signalling and political ass kissing back when the firearm laws went to shit by basically banning all semi firearms regardless of calibre or legality. i.e they are still legal, but they dont want to look naughty to all the townie antifirearms type people that can see those evil weapons when looking for a pot plant

----------


## Magnus

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2874257508

Come on guys be honest, who owns this?

----------


## ROKTOY

> Attachment 154511
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2874257508
> 
> Come on guys be honest, who owns this?


Yeah, OK ya got me. It was the only way to get the correct LOP so I could stalk ferrets comfortably

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

This rifle has had the safety button / lever removed and accordingly is an unsafe rifle.

Reported it so let's see if TM remove it.

----------


## dogmatix

> Attachment 154511
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2874257508
> 
> Come on guys be honest, who owns this?


Haha not me, but I know the seller. A few members will too.

----------


## dogmatix

I've messaged the owner and he was going to use it as the basis for a delisle carbine build. But has other priorities now.

----------


## trapperjohn

> Attachment 154511
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2874257508
> 
> Come on guys be honest, who owns this?


His name is Elmar Fudd. :Grin:

----------


## northdude

> I've messaged the owner and he was going to use it as the basis for a delisle carbine build. But has other priorities now.


is this an asking for my friend type scenario. Out of curiosity how does it shoot  :Psmiley:

----------


## Finnwolf

> This rifle has had the safety button / lever removed and accordingly is an unsafe rifle.
> 
> Reported it so let's see if TM remove it.


 Safeties can be overrated on some rifles - such as this one.

----------


## Preacher

> Attachment 154511
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2874257508
> 
> Come on guys be honest, who owns this?


He's cute. 10/10 would smash

----------


## dogmatix

> is this an asking for my friend type scenario. Out of curiosity how does it shoot


He never shot it.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Safeties can be overrated on some rifles - such as this one.



I find it hard to see any "over rating"  of the removal of a safety at all on a bolt action centre fire rifle -  such as this one.

----------


## gadgetman

> I find it hard to see any "over rating"  of the removal of a safety at all on a bolt action centre fire rifle -  such as this one.


I have only ever used the safety to lock the bolt down on an empty chamber.

----------


## Ruger

> This rifle has had the safety button / lever removed and accordingly is an unsafe rifle.
> 
> Reported it so let's see if TM remove it.


If you can clearly see that the safety has been removed, then one would assume the correct approach would be to carry this rifle with the action open, or bolt closed on an empty chamber. Both perfectly safe and popular methods, and indeed much safer than relying on a mechanical safety device. 
If you must have a safety,  then don't bid on this rifle.  

Unless you're some form of special firearm safety policeman,  just let the guy sell his gun. Otherwise it just comes across as petty......

----------


## XR500

> is this an asking for my friend type scenario. Out of curiosity how does it shoot


LOUDLY! :Grin:

----------


## tommygun

> Attachment 135565Attachment 135566Attachment 135567Attachment 135568Attachment 135569Attachment 135570Attachment 135571Attachment 135572Attachment 135573Attachment 135574Attachment 135575


Ah the legendary Remington 1740; when you have a RH 870, a LH 870, and too much free time

----------


## tommygun

This thread is making me want an Obrez. Pretty impractical but I suppose if there's a bear trying to break into your yurt and it didn't listen when you politely explained "cyka blyat idi na hoy" then a Mosin with a 3" barrel is natural escalation from there.

----------


## bumblefoot

@tommygun And a quick trip to hospital for wrist surgery after firing it!  :Grin:

----------


## tommygun

My favourite Firearm I processed while doing buy back/hand in duty. Technically not prohibited, as the police told me shotguns with detachable magazines were OK if they were bolt action. Chap still wanted rid of it though.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 155496
> My favourite Firearm I processed while doing buy back/hand in duty. Technically not prohibited, as the police told me shotguns with detachable magazines were OK if they were bolt action. Chap still wanted rid of it though.


Ugh! :XD:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> ...........My favourite Firearm I processed while doing buy back/hand in duty..............


Somebody decided to come out of the cupboard?

----------


## tommygun

> Somebody decided to come out of the cupboard?


Sorry?

----------


## timattalon

> Sorry?


Quite right, whoever did that to the shotgun should say Sorry.....

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

And now, the latest example of the "Abdhulla Special", fresh from his  from his hilltop Afghanistan Workshop.Your's ( if you have a fetish for such) via TradeMe

----------


## timattalon

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a.aspx?id=...C-E658893F5DCF

303 'Takedown'....Quoted from his own description..._"Rear stock has had bolt removed and is held in place with duct tape "_

----------


## dannyb

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a.aspx?id=...C-E658893F5DCF
> 
> 303 'Takedown'....Quoted from his own description..._"Rear stock has had bolt removed and is held in place with duct tape "_
> 
> Attachment 156215


surely that would be classified as an illegal pistol ? seeing as it can be fired in its taken down state ?

----------


## northdude

Dont any of you guys bid on it i want it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Marty Henry

The nut on the end of the rather short barrel adds a touch of class.

----------


## 223nut

Ths mounting if the red dot is pretty special

----------


## Moa Hunter

Dont go hunting without your Duct tape to attach stock ??

----------


## dannyb

> Possibly over 762 regardless. And not *designed* (nor probably, intended...) to be held and fired in one hand.


Not intended  or designed is not mentioned in the law, if it can be fired in it's taken down state and is shorter than 762mm it's a "pistol"
I went through this with my Bergara single shot that was non takedown version, even though you would be mentally retarded to try and shoot it with the but stock removed it was possible and being shorter than 762mm it could see you foul of the law if you were pulled up by the wrong plod with an axe to grind.....

----------


## Finnwolf

> surely that would be classified as an illegal pistol ? seeing as it can be fired in its taken down state ?


That sums up quite a few firearms - many semi auto 22s, shotguns are like that.

But the crims seem to prefer a ‘mean-as’ pistol grip at the blunt end, regardless of barrel length.

----------


## dannyb

> Perhaps it's been changed. I haven't had the time nor inclination to read the new legislation. However, as enacted, the Arms Act 1983 (No.44) Interpretaiton section states:
> 
> And this has been the case, through "case law" (court decisions)...since, like, 1983.


Well hopefully I'm wrong but that is what I was told, I certainly don't want to test the water, even if it is ok. Not worth the heartache, anyway lets get back to ugly bubbafied guns  :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> surely that would be classified as an illegal pistol ? seeing as it can be fired in its taken down state ?


Dont know...but 1) it would take a special kind of stupid to fire that without the stock fitted, and a similar but also special kind of dumbass to fire that with the stock dust taped on...I can see the recoil pivoting back and 'hingeing' on the tape...Blinded or a scope kiss like you have never seen.....

----------


## dannyb

> Told by whom? The legislation is right there to be read, afaik.
> Too many bubba lawyers, too.


It was on a thread here possibly from when I sold it, I really don't care enough to go trawling around looking for it. There's always someone on here who knows better.

----------


## vulcannz

> Yeah but. We should be dealing in facts, not hyperbole or bush-lawyer supposition.
> Ignorance anywhere is a threat to wisdom everywhere.... and such.


Welcome to the internet.

----------


## muzza

Whats not to like ?

----------


## Micky Duck

> Not intended  or designed is not mentioned in the law, if it can be fired in it's taken down state and is shorter than 762mm it's a "pistol"
> I went through this with my Bergara single shot that was non takedown version, even though you would be mentally retarded to try and shoot it with the but stock removed it was possible and being shorter than 762mm it could see you foul of the law if you were pulled up by the wrong plod with an axe to grind.....


so pretty much ANY shotgun with barrel and action shorter than 7.62mm would run fowl of the law...the "batman special" ranger from gunshitty definately would....you can fire shotgun without butstock..... once .... without forestock isnt an issue but without butt would be painfull.

----------


## csmiffy

Yeah I know its facebook but this is a cracker. I could probably do it properly at home on the puter but doing it on the phone

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Bubb...6115851843127/

----------


## timattalon

> Yeah I know its facebook but this is a cracker. I could probably do it properly at home on the puter but doing it on the phone
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Bubb...6115851843127/


Scope bite? Will have to lift your head to reload....I wonder what return to zero looks like?

----------


## Delphus

I feel like this deserves a place in here. May be done well, but just doesn’t look right. 

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...3104766069.htm

----------


## 6x47

Truly fugly. But no doubt will spin someone's wheels

----------


## Finnwolf

> I feel like this deserves a place in here. May be done well, but just doesn’t look right. 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...3104766069.htm


I think it was advertised on this forum by a member in the last week or so.

----------


## 35whelen

Be a good butchers gun. Whats the stock and action worth???

----------


## kidmac42

Seems odd, his buy now is half what he tried to get for it here.

----------


## Slug

Originally belonged to Frankenstein I believe.

----------


## Steve123

That's been done by a guru!

----------


## ZQLewis

woohoo,  303 with a 14" barrel, thats going to hammer any silencer

----------


## paremata

Does the box mag on this BSA monarch belong here?

https://www.shooterssupplies.co.nz/p...monarch-11148/

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Does the box mag on this BSA monarch belong here?
> 
> https://www.shooterssupplies.co.nz/p...monarch-11148/


It looks like a CF2 to me, but anyway there were a few gunsmiths doing extended mags for BSA's among others. One actually would cast Aluminium 10 shot mags. So I guess a few still floating around

----------


## Kudu

> Anything with a suppressor on it that isn't a .22. I've been casting about for a decent Brno Fox in .222 but every one I've seen so far has been owned by some young guy who thought it was a cool idea to cut the barrel in half and put a silencer on it.


I'm I glad I found mine in awesome untouched condition!

----------


## Finnwolf

> I'm I glad I found mine in awesome untouched condition!


Likewise with mine!
Got it on the yellow site a couple of years back, not cheap but worth it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rocco

"the beast"

https://www.trademe.co.nz/3149965168

----------


## northdude

Wonder will someone get offeded at what he calls it

----------


## Cordite

> I think the dude on the RHS has an equal chance of dying from an armaments malfunction or gingivitis.
> 
> Who are these reputable looking young men anyway: Syrians, Houthis perhaps?




Either way, future bona fide refugees.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 171031
> 
> Either way, future bona fide refugees.


In that case a certain politician will get them into NZ…

----------


## Martin358

theyll be welcomed here by the greens

----------


## dogmatix

Breast cancer awareness?

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...WswSKBYqTDhwnc

----------


## timattalon

> Breast cancer awareness?


Not the worst mod I have seen....One thing is for certain- I bet it has some stories to tell.......Colourful history no doubt.....

----------


## Micky Duck

number 4 mk1 with property of US .....interesting history no doubt at all...the stock would strip back easy enough and the peep sights look interesting too.

----------


## dogmatix

Asking GC prices though.

----------


## csmiffy

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=VgCGrFTo

Spoiler alert. someone tried drilling a sling swivel through the stock and couldnt tell the difference between wood and metal and went through to the bore

----------


## bumblefoot

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=VgCGrFTo
> 
> Spoiler alert. someone tried drilling a sling swivel through the stock and couldnt tell the difference between wood and metal and went through to the bore


I saw that one. Even though I'm shit at DIY, I'd have a fair idea that I was drilling through the barrel!  :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=VgCGrFTo
> 
> Spoiler alert. someone tried drilling a sling swivel through the stock and couldnt tell the difference between wood and metal and went through to the bore


Well I guess it's an opportunity to tun it into a decent caliber like 30-06

----------


## ebf

> It's just "ported" bro


Yeah, but THAT particular porting job would INCREASE muzzle lift bro  :Psmiley:

----------


## 40mm

> It's just "ported" bro


I see a 'gas port' for a Charleton conversion.....

----------


## Rocco

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3238844881

Why tho

----------


## Sasquatch

Sort of bubba-ish.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=kottvzrI

----------


## 300CALMAN

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3238844881
> 
> Why tho


Make it even less comfortable to shoot?

----------


## timattalon

> Sort of bubba-ish.
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=kottvzrI


He states "Carbon barrel sleeve and matching carbon fibre silencer, making this backyard friendly."   but it is CO2 so unless he has magically doubled the rate at which CO2 decompresses then he will be about 750 fps with no spring slap so the silencer will work as effectively as an unplugged set of headphones...(Looks like PPE but does nothing....) It would be like putting a muffler on an electric car......

However, CO2 shooters are brilliant for back yard plinking...Like the good ole QB79...

----------


## Mintie

> He states "Carbon barrel sleeve and matching carbon fibre silencer, making this backyard friendly."   but it is CO2 so unless he has magically doubled the rate at which CO2 decompresses then he will be about 750 fps with no spring slap so the silencer will work as effectively as an unplugged set of headphones...(Looks like PPE but does nothing....) It would be like putting a muffler on an electric car......
> 
> However, CO2 shooters are brilliant for back yard plinking...Like the good ole QB79...


Suppressors work incredibly well on co2 rifles...

----------


## timattalon

> Suppressors work incredibly well on co2 rifles...


My wifes one is really quiet without one...hard to see how it could get much quieter. No sound barrier crack, no bang just the very quiet pfft. Loudest sound is working the bolt afterwards.....or the plink when t hits the metal target....

----------


## Mintie

> My wifes one is really quiet without one...hard to see how it could get much quieter. No sound barrier crack, no bang just the very quiet pfft. Loudest sound is working the bolt afterwards.....or the plink when t hits the metal target....


Which rifle has she got? I've made heaps of custom suppressors for co2 and pcp rifles, I've had power tuned Crosman 2250s sounding like a dead sparrows final fart as it falls to the ground.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> Sort of bubba-ish.
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...3?bof=kottvzrI


Worst part is its the price these 2250 1377 etcs are selling for now!

----------


## timattalon

> Which rifle has she got? I've made heaps of custom suppressors for co2 and pcp rifles, I've had power tuned Crosman 2250s sounding like a dead sparrows final fart as it falls to the ground.


Industry QB79  Accurate like I would never have believed....a cheap arse 6x32 scope and a tendency to hit a 10c piece at 25 m (best group was about the same size at 50m but drop was a bastard....) I get about 600fps going by trajectory...brilliant for plinking but I need to source a new seal for where the bottle screws in ...so a visit to paint ball supplier beckons...

----------


## Mintie

> Industry QB79  Accurate like I would never have believed....a cheap arse 6x32 scope and a tendency to hit a 10c piece at 25 m (best group was about the same size at 50m but drop was a bastard....) I get about 600fps going by trajectory...brilliant for plinking but I need to source a new seal for where the bottle screws in ...so a visit to paint ball supplier beckons...


Yeh some of those were great rifles! The qc wasn't the best and you need to watch the bore is concentric if getting it threaded as some were shocking! I modded a 177 one up to about 15fpe a while back.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Picked this up the other day. Someone wanted to fit a scope to it so they welded some dovetails on. Rifle has USSR stamped on it but no name.Anyone know what make/model it might be?

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rocco

> Picked this up the other day. Someone wanted to fit a scope to it so they welded some dovetails on. Rifle has USSR stamped on it but no name.Anyone know what make/model it might be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Looks like a Toz-16? Single shot yeah?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Looks like a Toz-16? Single shot yeah?


Cheers mate,yes single shot.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> Looks like a Toz-16? Single shot yeah?



That would be my thoughts as well. Most were branded Toz but there were a few branded Baikal. Circa mid 70s to early 80s probably.

----------


## Rocco

Got a photo of the butt?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Got a photo of the butt?


There ya go @Rocco . No markings that I can see. Here's the bolt if that helps?

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeatures

TOZ16
Had one back when I was 15 ( well I paid for it, and Dad put it on his licence )
They had an unusual smell, always thought it was the polish on the wood.
Good times

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...0?bof=ih2bDrIZ

----------


## XR500

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...0?bof=ih2bDrIZ


..."I have never fired this rifle" :Omg: 

With good bloody reason I suspect! :XD:  :XD:  :XD:

----------


## ROKTOY

> ..."I have never fired this rifle"
> 
> With good bloody reason I suspect!


Is it one of them new fangled breakdown rifles, you know, ya pull the trigger and it breaks down into 3-4 pieces.. ?

----------


## csmiffy

Well he has completely wrecked/ruined the stock.
It would be worth 200 but would need another stock. duh.
Not a heavy rifle to start with. Wouldnt have made it bugger all lighter with the wood he removed and utterly ruined its balance

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like a Toz-16? Single shot yeah?


That's brazing not weld.

----------


## Cigar

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...0?bof=ih2bDrIZ


Using the bit of fore end he's cut off as a cheek riser is pure class!

----------


## muzza

I have one of them that the owner used his home loads in - except he mixed pistol powder for rifle powder and blew the receiver apart and the barrel out .... bet he needed new undies after that

----------


## Bushline

> ..."I have never fired this rifle"
> 
> With good bloody reason I suspect!


😂, thats awesome! Im surprised theres no carbon vinyl wrap to top it off!

----------

